# OMG - Choking!



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Last night we had the scare of our lives!! We were just sitting watching TV and Cooper started screaming and crying - I though his harness might have been pinching, so I took it off and he wouldn't stop! He was doing a funny thing with his mouth in between cries so we figured he must be choking on something. My bf tried to sweep his finger in Coopers mouth to see if anything was there but Cooper kept screaming when we tried. I didn't know what to do I was running around like a chicken with no head trying to find the phone. But after a minute or so (which felt like an hour) Cooper must have got whatever was in his throat down because all of the sudden he put his ears down and quit crying, he just looked so sad and scared - a couple min later he was back to playing with the cat and running around like nothing happended. We think he swallowed a treat that was too big - that he didnt' chew enough. I was shaking for a good hour after  

Here is my question: What are you supposed to do if your chi is choking???


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You and Cooper must have been soooo scared!  

But since he was able to make sounds (which means he was breathing), maybe he wasn't really choking after all? I really have no idea... all I know is that I would have reacted just like you did.

I have a thing I printed off some website on how to do the Heimlich on a dog. I'll see if I can find that website again and post it. Other than that, I'm not sure what I'd do.


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds to me he had somthing caught in his teeth in the vary back. This also can cause choking but not to much where his air way is blocked also a little painful cause it can rub the back of his throat.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

That would be great if you could find that article! The only other thing I can think that might have been wrong with him is that maybe he wasn't exactly choking, but had his treat stuck in his throat sideways and was kind of scratchy or just stuck and he was scared. It just sounded like he was in such pain he was really screaming and crying.  

I'm just glad he is ok now


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

TeresaAnn20 said:


> Sounds to me he had somthing caught in his teeth in the vary back. This also can cause choking but not to much where his air way is blocked also a little painful cause it can rub the back of his throat.


I see what you're saying. Maybe that's what was wrong. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's the link on the Heimlich manuever for dogs. Just in case any of us need it. 

http://www.holisticdog.org/Symptoms/G_H_I/Heimlich/heimlich.html


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Tinker that is awesome I'm going to read and print it out to put on my fridge!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's another link for the Heimlich.

http://www.warreneckstein.com/pettips_hm.html


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Rachael. It's so easy to read those and say "yes, that's what I would do", but when you're upset and in a panik and the dog is scared and wont' let you hold him down or open his mouth, it's hard to do what they tell you! Last night Cooper wouldn't even let us hardly open his mouth! 

But thanks guys for the articles I am going to for sure print them off and keep them close!!!! Just incase!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it is scarey when your dog (or kid!) is choking. i had to do the heimlich on my pit twice. the first time it was the knot end of the rawhide and it just popped out the second time it was a toy that he broke up. thing was with the second time i didn't even realize he was choking i fell asleep in my recliner and woke up cause i heard a thud and a push on the side of my chair and i looked down and freeze was passed out next to me with his tongue hanging out of his mouth! so i got the toy piece out and had to give him mouth to snout. scarey! he got up like nothing happened!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow that would have been so scary. Thank Goodness you woke up when you heard the thud!!! And good for you for knowing how to do those things!! I guess I should get prepared incase those things ever happened. 

I know after it happened last night my bf said "ok, I'm definately not ready for kids yet". lol. Because we were so panicky over it and didn't really know what to do!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That sounds so scary. I wouldn't have any idea what to do either-there are just so many things that can happen, but I guess if you dwell on all that can go wrong, you drive yourself nuts.

I was in an absolute panic a couple of weeks ago when Jasmine ran out the door and wouldn't come back-I was a complete basket case by the time we caught her so I would probably panic in a situation like that too. Am just so glad he is o.k.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Omg, Meg, that must have been terrifying! :shock: 

The only time I ever felt like that was when my nephew was really little, he choked on his vitiamins (you know, the liquid vitamins they give to infants?). I guess he drank too much at once and it's the kind of thing where you can't really do anything, but pat his back and try to help him clear his throat. My sister was a wreck by the time the EMT got there... I'll never forget that.  

But I'm so glad Cooper's okay! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Wow that would have been so scary. Thank Goodness you woke up when you heard the thud!!! And good for you for knowing how to do those things!! I guess I should get prepared incase those things ever happened.
> 
> I know after it happened last night my bf said "ok, I'm definately not ready for kids yet". lol. Because we were so panicky over it and didn't really know what to do!


i never had lessons or anything, i just jumped into "super woman" mode. it was almost instict with me, that is when i knew what field i wanted to go into


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

You never had lessons?? You're just a natural born saver!!! It must have been kind of a 'sign' to tell you, you should go into vet work! I had a 'sign' last night to tell me to never go into work that involves emergency! :wink: My brain shuts down :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so glad Cooper is ok... 

GAdget choked one night and I was a freaked out mommy.. Mark had to deal with it.. He just started rumming his throat and after a few seconds he was fine... 

When Amanda was a baby, We(her dad and I) had to take a baby CPR class before we could bring her home.. It was really interesting and I learned a lot... The mouth to mouth/nose is kinda like doing it to a dog.... I still don't know if I could do it if I had to. 

I printed the hemlick steps out and I am going to post it in the bathroom medicine cabinet.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> You never had lessons?? You're just a natural born saver!!! It must have been kind of a 'sign' to tell you, you should go into vet work! I had a 'sign' last night to tell me to never go into work that involves emergency! :wink: My brain shuts down :lol:


i work in a vets office, i do a little of everything reception, kennel tech, vet tech, i never wanted to become a veterinarian, i think it's something about the euthanasia that kept me from wanting to. but i do want to stay in the same area of work.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That must have been SOOO scary! :shock: Glad he's okay!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

:shock: OMG that must've been terrifying!! I totally would've freaked out and wouldn't know what to do. Good thing I have Nate (although not for the next 4 years)! I should print those instructions too!! Well, glad Cooper is OK!


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Websitex*

Not too long back I posted websites for animal CPR, the Hemlick manuever and poision control. If you search authors and put my name in you'll find it. It had some very useful information.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks all!

Kim - thanks I will sure look for it! I should have been smarter and printed it when you posted it, but I guess I didn't think it would happen! Dumb Dumb Dumb! 

Thanks again guys!


----------

